# All Vegas Timeshares



## Docklander (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be in Vegas in less than a couple of weeks and plan on visiting every  timeshare that they have there (as well as taking photos) so if anyone needs any info on a particular resort then let me know and I'll see what I can do. Bring on the heat!


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 10, 2008)

...and to think most tourists are there to see Elvis!  

You should have your hands full.  I'm guessing you are not planning on sitting through a presentation at each one?


----------



## Docklander (Jul 10, 2008)

No, I will definitely not be sitting through any presentations (unless they look interesting  ). It will be a lot to do...but who knows...this is Vegas so I'll probably bump into Elvis along the way


----------



## MAZxxx (Jul 10, 2008)

It will be very interesting to see what reception you get at the Polo Towers.  I have a 2 bed unit there and, recently, they have been contacting owners and buying back units.  We can't seem to figure out what their strategy is.

I would be most grateful if you could see if they are still actively selling the units and, if so, at what price.  Particularly the strip view units in the front tower.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 10, 2008)

That's a lot of timeshares to visit. There are 25 listed in the TUG Resort Reviews. There are at least 19 others not included in the Resort Reviews. II lists 16 and RCI lists 28 for a total of 44!

Good luck!


----------



## Docklander (Jul 10, 2008)

MAZxxx said:


> It will be very interesting to see what reception you get at the Polo Towers.  I have a 2 bed unit there and, recently, they have been contacting owners and buying back units.  We can't seem to figure out what their strategy is.
> 
> I would be most grateful if you could see if they are still actively selling the units and, if so, at what price.  Particularly the strip view units in the front tower.



That should be easy as I'll be next door in MGC and last time I went in they were very friendly and helpfull - I'll keep you posted as I'll have my laptop with me.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 10, 2008)

Dave M said:


> That's a lot of timeshares to visit. There are 25 listed in the TUG Resort Reviews. There are at least 19 others not included in the Resort Reviews. II lists 16 and RCI lists 28 for a total of 44!
> 
> Good luck!



Heck...at worst I'll get a great suntan and think of the $$$ I'll save away from the tables   I'm starting to map them out already!


----------



## Kola (Jul 10, 2008)

Dave M said:


> That's a lot of timeshares to visit. There are 25 listed in the TUG Resort Reviews. There are at least 19 others not included in the Resort Reviews. II lists 16 and RCI lists 28 for a total of 44!
> 
> Good luck!



Most of the 19 resorts (those not included) are probably not worth visiting anyway. Assuming you set yourself a quota of FIVE resorts per day, and spend no more than ONE hour in each resort, plus some travelling time between resorts, plus time off to have a drink and a snack, it looks like for the first five days in Las Vegas you will face an EIGHT hour working day ! Now that's some holiday ! Of course, assuming you are planning to stay a full week in town, you will have TWO full days left to recover !!!  

Good luck !


----------



## dukebigtom (Jul 10, 2008)

*Vegas Resorts*

Please see what you can find out about the Summer Bay resort.  If I go there next November (*2009*) will I definitely be in the new section.  What ever info you can get about the new section will be appreciated.

BigTom


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 11, 2008)

Kola said:


> Most of the 19 resorts (those not included) are probably not worth visiting anyway. Assuming you set yourself a quota of FIVE resorts per day, and spend no more than ONE hour in each resort, plus some travelling time between resorts, plus time off to have a drink and a snack, it looks like for the first five days in Las Vegas you will face an EIGHT hour working day ! Now that's some holiday ! Of course, assuming you are planning to stay a full week in town, you will have TWO full days left to recover !!!
> 
> Good luck !



By the end of day two in Vegas (strip), I'm usually ready for something else.  5 days of chasing down timeshares might be a good use of time.  Frankly I'd probably break up the week...say two days of TS visiting, one day of rest/play, then another two, then rest, then one more.

"I" use "I" even though "I" likely would never do this of course.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 11, 2008)

The trip to see all the TSs in Vegas is more to get a broad understanding of what the different resorts are like, what locations they're in and to get photos of them rather than an exercise in looking for somewhere new to purchase (I already have MGC). So unless there are specific questions that I need to ask (like at Summer Bay or Polo), I won't be spending that much time at each. I do have a week in which to see them all so it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## alanraycole (Jul 13, 2008)

*It would be a lot easier, if you were like me...*

I don't even count the ones beyond walking distance from the strip. 

(Yes, I know I own at the Grandview... way beyond walking distance. But, I never planned on staying there. I just bought it as the cheapest way to get my Jockey Club units into RCI points. Ironically, I have since sold the units at the Jockey Club that were put into Points as part of the deal (all one bedrooms) and bought one two bedroom that I can't get into points unless I pay another big fee.)

If you want to do another favor, ask the manager at the Jockey Club if the Cosmopolitan is bound to honor its promise of allowing Jockey Club owners full use of the Cosmo pool. That was part of the Cosmo/Jockey Club original deal, but I understand that the Cosmo probably will, if it hasn't already, gone through the financial wringer. I just want to know for sure if the pool promise is beyond breaking by whomever may finish the Cosmo. I have called the Jockey Club a few times and I get a different answer every time I have called... "yes," "no," "maybe," I don't know." I figure the manager's response is the most reliable, but I have never been able to get a hold of him or her.

Thanks!


----------



## Docklander (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll see what I can find out. Logically one would think that if there was a written agreement in place between the Jockey Club and the Cosmo (and the Jockey Club has kept it's side of the bargain) then irrespective of who finishes off the project the agreement stands. 

I'm guessing that the JC was offered use of the pool to compensate for the inconvenience of all the construction work going on as well as for allowing the constuction crews on to its land - in that case the Cosmo doesn't really have any option but to fulfil its obligations under the agreement regardless of ownership.


----------



## klmurray (Jul 16, 2008)

I would be very interested in how they compare with each other.  I just bought into Tahiti Village.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll be there from Wednesday so I should start doing the rounds by Friday...I'll see if I can pick up any developer prices as well to give us all a laugh


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 17, 2008)

Hope you enjoy your visit.  A couple things I might not have mentioned...

We have been having monsoons this week.  They'll probably be over by the time you are here, but in case they aren't, when it rains be very careful.  If you see a flooded area, do not try to drive through it, no matter where you need to go.  There is a priceless picture I've seen of a fire engine sitting in several feet of water, unable to move.  It was trying to rescue someone else and got stuck.  When it rains in the desert it rains so hard that the water can't immediately run off.  There are flood control channels, and eventually the water reaches them, but not immediately.  Our valley and its flood channels are cantered Southeastward, and all the flood water eventually reaches Lake Mead.

If you want to eat at some nice restaurants without breaking the bank, the ticket booths Tix4Tonite also sell dinner vouchers.  You have to make a reservation when you buy the voucher, and there is always a choice of dozen or more restaurants.  The vouchers cost $3. per person for sit down restaurants and $2. each for buffets and give you about a 25%-33% discount.  We've used the voucher system at Pampas, which is a Brazilian restaurant in Planet Hollywood's Miracle Mile, and been quite satisfied.

The last reminder is to carry a bottle of water with you all the time and drink from it frequently.  You may not realize you are perspiring with the lack of humidity and could easily get heat stroke.  Personally I take a quart water bottle and place water in the bottom 20-25% of it, then put it in the freezer (without the lid) over night.  I then put water in over the frozen core for the day's use.  If the freezer is too small for the bottle to stand up I buy an orange and place the bottle in the freezer leaning against the orange at an angle.  The orange also then works as an ice bag to rub against me after a hot day's outing 

Enjoy!

Fern


----------



## Docklander (Jul 25, 2008)

dukebigtom said:


> Please see what you can find out about the Summer Bay resort.  If I go there next November (*2009*) will I definitely be in the new section.  What ever info you can get about the new section will be appreciated.
> 
> BigTom



I went to Summer Bay today but there weren't any sales staff availble to answer questions as they were all with other people. What I did have confirmed was that the old section will be closing in November, they're opening the new section building by building and in fact one building was due to open today.  I've got a couple of photos of the new section from the outside - if anyone wants to see them mjust email me and I'll sent them on.

I'll try to drive by again later in the week if I have time to see if I can see someone in sales.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 25, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Hope you enjoy your visit.  A couple things I might not have mentioned...
> 
> We have been having monsoons this week.  They'll probably be over by the time you are here, but in case they aren't, when it rains be very careful.  If you see a flooded area, do not try to drive through it, no matter where you need to go.  There is a priceless picture I've seen of a fire engine sitting in several feet of water, unable to move.  It was trying to rescue someone else and got stuck.  When it rains in the desert it rains so hard that the water can't immediately run off.  There are flood control channels, and eventually the water reaches them, but not immediately.  Our valley and its flood channels are cantered Southeastward, and all the flood water eventually reaches Lake Mead.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips Fern - it's great to be back  

The heat is just fantastic and I've glad I missed the thunderstorms. I'm lucky enough to have grabbed a great seat for Elton John and almost as good seat for KA so it should be fun!


----------



## Dori (Jul 26, 2008)

Can't wait to hear all about your adventures.  We love LV, and have been there way too many times in the last 6 years.!   We have stayed at the JC, Grand Desert and Summer Bay.  Have a great time!

Dori


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck with missing the rain.  Here (in Henderson) we've had heavy thunder and "quiet wind" for over two hours now.  I need to go out, but I keep expecting heavy rain any minute now.

Fern



Docklander said:


> The heat is just fantastic and I've glad I missed the thunderstorms. I'm lucky enough to have grabbed a great seat for Elton John and almost as good seat for KA so it should be fun!


----------



## Docklander (Jul 28, 2008)

MAZxxx said:


> It will be very interesting to see what reception you get at the Polo Towers.  I have a 2 bed unit there and, recently, they have been contacting owners and buying back units.  We can't seem to figure out what their strategy is.
> 
> I would be most grateful if you could see if they are still actively selling the units and, if so, at what price.  Particularly the strip view units in the front tower.



The reception at Polo Towers when I mentioned the buy back programme was interesting to say the least! It's the first time I've experienced such caution on a sales persons face and in their attitude. To say he was unforthcoming with information would be an understatement as the best I could elicit out of him is that the buy back programme is still going on.

I then moved on to asking about prices of the units etc... and we went through the whole point system and where all the other resorts are and the fact that diamond are negotiating to buy another 40 properties in Europe and one in Aruba (he refused to say which one). I did finally get a chance to look at the price list for Polo Towers but was told I couldn't have a copy  

So, here is my best (and very approximate) recollection of what I saw (it was over 6 hours ago!):

Every Year - 2 bed Villas 14,000 points - $34k, 2 bed Suites 12,500 points - $32k, The 1 bed villas and suites were somewhere in the region of 9,000 points and $24k-$26k

There lowest price I can remember was for a 4,500 point EOY suite unit for around $15,000

Sorry I couldn't remember more but I didn't expect to need a pen and paper!


----------



## Docklander (Jul 28, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> I don't even count the ones beyond walking distance from the strip.
> 
> (Yes, I know I own at the Grandview... way beyond walking distance. But, I never planned on staying there. I just bought it as the cheapest way to get my Jockey Club units into RCI points. Ironically, I have since sold the units at the Jockey Club that were put into Points as part of the deal (all one bedrooms) and bought one two bedroom that I can't get into points unless I pay another big fee.)
> 
> ...



I spoke to two separate employees at the Jockey Club today (manager was unavailable) and both said the same thing - owners at the Jockey Club will definitely still be allowed to use the smaller of the pools at the Cosmopolitan (apparently there is more than one). 

Quite amusing to try and find the Jockey club now as it is enshrouded on 3 sides by the new constructions and on the fourth side the Bellagio walkway obscures it from view.....if you didn't know it was there you might never know it existed.


----------



## MAZxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, The Polo Towers info is very interesting.   Their current buy back offers of around $4000 for a 2 bed suite do not stack up very well, considering they are asking $32000 for the same suites.  I think I'll hold on to mine for the time being and see what's in store.  In terms of location, you can't beat the P.Ts and, now that the Tower 1 suites have been newly renovated, I think resale values will go up.
If anyone else has any news on the Polo Towers, please let me know.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 29, 2008)

Docklander said:


> I'll be in Vegas in less than a couple of weeks and plan on visiting every  timeshare that they have there (as well as taking photos) so if anyone needs any info on a particular resort then let me know and I'll see what I can do. Bring on the heat!



When you get done visiting all the timeshares in Las Vegas you might want to try visiting all the timeshares in the vicinity of Orlando.


----------



## alanraycole (Jul 29, 2008)

*Jockey Club*

Thanks! I appreciate you taking the time and making the effort to get the news on the Jockey Club / Cosmo pool issue. I guess that was good news / bad news. When I originally read that owners would be able to use the Cosmo pool, I was thrilled... it will be a huge beach style pool. Now that I read your news that the promise is for the use of some other Cosmo pool, I am disappointed. I haven't seen pictures of the small pool, but I hope it is worth using. Nevertheless, it is good to hear that the promise is still to be kept.

By the way, if you stand along the sidewalk anywhere along the Belagio fountain and look to your left, you will see the Jockey Club plainly. The beautiful thing about that info tidbit is that the reverse is also true. When staying at the Jockey Club, you can enjoy a full view of the Belagio fountain shows, along with a view down the strip... quite a luxurious view when considering what others pay for it at hotels offering an equal view. The view that thousands of Vegas visitors pay hundreds of dollars a night to see costs about $70 bucks a night, using round numbers, based on JC's low maintenance fees. But, unfortunately, that is the only exceptional amenity offered JC owners. Nevertheless, you will also enjoy a well maintained (yet dated) condo. I love it!


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 31, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> ... By the way, if you stand along the sidewalk anywhere along the Belagio fountain and look to your left, you will see the Jockey Club plainly. The beautiful thing about that info tidbit is that the reverse is also true. When staying at the Jockey Club, you can enjoy a full view of the Belagio fountain shows, along with a view down the strip... quite a luxurious view when considering what others pay for it at hotels offering an equal view. ... ...


Aloha
daytime view of the fountains
Jack


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 31, 2008)

Night time view


----------

